# Made a new friend today



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Earlier today we were visited by a stray dog in our kitchen. On checking with people up the road, he'd been out yesterday too which is unusual for round here, so we went on a hunt for his owner. Found where he lived, but his owners were out, so we left a phone number with their friend and came home. By 7.30pm I was convinced they didn't want him back and we went for a nice walk in the fields. Sadly on the way back I ran into Baz and the dog's owner. Dog's owner didn't really want him back (he wasn't horrible, just being honest I think) but his kids won't let him home him (!) so he's gone home on the understanding we would like to take him here if they decide not to keep him. Bit gutted they came for him because he was more than a bit ace. :flrt: Nothing neutering and clicker training wouldn't fix. 










So much for me not wanting a 2nd dog. I'm sat here feeling very sorry for myself!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

What's the odds you go out and get a jack russell if they decide to keep him then? LOL.

He's cute. I have a soft spot for JRT's. Mad little things but I love their characters.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

was gonna say is he JRT looks very JRT 

looks like a lovely lil chap a shame they wanted him back and he couldnt stay with you


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL Matt - what's funny about you saying that is that I (normally) have a morbid fear of JRTs after being bitten by one. This chap has changed that, although he is at least part staffie too, which is probably what made his temperament so gorgeous. 

After Seth our Boxer died at the end of last year I promised Dharma (our other dog) and Baz that we wouldn't have a 2nd dog. I didn't hanker for another til today. Even Baz said we could have kept him. He told the owner that before he went home too. :flrt:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

i have a picture somewhere of a JRT that when we were gardening in the front garden with the door open somehow appeared on my sofa! scared me half to death... i wonder if the breed is known for hijacking peoples houses.. :lol2:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

dont chop his balls.....

i have only trained my dog the basics, sit, lay down, bed....as i like her to keep her spirits up and be her own person with her own sole...

he looks like a great little dog tho, i remember i used to be chased by a jack russtle every day on the way to school...*man that was a long time ago* :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> i have a picture somewhere of a JRT that when we were gardening in the front garden with the door open somehow appeared on my sofa! scared me half to death... i wonder if the breed is known for hijacking peoples houses.. :lol2:


that made me chuckle the thought of walkin in and finding a random jrt has made itself at home on your sofa :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

My son, being used to Dharma (Bullmastiff), said "Mum there's a stray cat in the house.......oh God it's a DOG!"

He went straight into the kitchen, scouted for food then came into the living room and got on the sofa for a kip. :lol2:

Do you think it's worth bobbing a note through the door reiterating our offer, or is that too pushy. He did say he wanted to give him to us but his kids would go mad. ETA: He's a hardened stray, the nads would have to come off lol.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> My son, being used to Dharma (Bullmastiff), said "Mum there's a stray cat in the house.......oh God it's a DOG!"
> 
> He went straight into the kitchen, scouted for food then came into the living room and got on the sofa for a kip. :lol2:
> 
> Do you think it's worth bobbing a note through the door reiterating our offer, or is that too pushy. He did say he wanted to give him to us but his kids would go mad. ETA: He's a hardened stray, the nads would have to come off lol.


 
I dont think it would hurt to put a note through at least he then knows you really are serious about taking him on :2thumb:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> that made me chuckle the thought of walkin in and finding a random jrt has made itself at home on your sofa :lol2:


honestly! lol heres that picture..








He had a tag, we rang the number - he came from round the corner his owner parked outside and said "oi you, come on" and he happily jumped in the car without a backwards glance... fickle sod. :lol2:
I agree, it wont hurt to post one.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> honestly! lol heres that picture.. image
> He had a tag, we rang the number - he came from round the corner his owner parked outside and said "oi you, come on" and he happily jumped in the car without a backwards glance... fickle sod. :lol2:
> I agree, it wont hurt to post one.


 
LOL i wonder if he thought he was a cat hee hee 

its more likely to have a cat wander into your house opposed to a dog :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> My son, being used to Dharma (Bullmastiff), said "Mum there's a stray cat in the house.......oh God it's a DOG!"
> 
> He went straight into the kitchen, scouted for food then came into the living room and got on the sofa for a kip. :lol2:
> 
> Do you think it's worth bobbing a note through the door reiterating our offer, or is that too pushy. He did say he wanted to give him to us but his kids would go mad. ETA: He's a hardened stray, the nads would have to come off lol.


 You could always offer him a home on the basis that the kids can visit him occasionally?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> You could always offer him a home on the basis that the kids can visit him occasionally?


 
thats a really good idea :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks very much - that's a definite possibility. I took the little chap out for a walk with the kids after giving him some grub and was completely gutted when on the way home Baz was out looking for us with his owner. I don't think I've had a proper chance to "grieve" for Seth since he died just before Christmas - it was a quick and "violent" death and I've blocked it out by being adamant about no more dogs in the house. It's hit me harder tonight than I've let it since the night he died. I'm right that I can't have another Boxer like Seth (and Ruby before him), but this little chap came looking for us, not the other way round and I felt a glimmer of something I haven't felt since Seth died. I don't think I'll go out looking for a second dog, but if this chap does need a home I'll offer it. He sat on the sofa with me and surfed ebay for a new collar lol. Bit presumptious me (and him obviously!). :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Thanks very much - that's a definite possibility. I took the little chap out for a walk with the kids after giving him some grub and was completely gutted when on the way home Baz was out looking for us with his owner. I don't think I've had a proper chance to "grieve" for Seth since he died just before Christmas - it was a quick and "violent" death and I've blocked it out by being adamant about no more dogs in the house. It's hit me harder tonight than I've let it since the night he died. I'm right that I can't have another Boxer like Seth (and Ruby before him), but this little chap came looking for us, not the other way round and I felt a glimmer of something I haven't felt since Seth died. I don't think I'll go out looking for a second dog, but if this chap does need a home I'll offer it. He sat on the sofa with me and surfed ebay for a new collar lol. Bit presumptious me (and him obviously!). :lol2:


awww no not at all thats so sweet 

i do think you should try what fenwoman said and see if they will let you take him if the kids can still come an see him


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I have been sat here with the door open hoping if he jumps his fence again he'll come back, how pathetic am I lol. I think I'll do the note but you lot know what I'm like for opening mouth and putting foot in it, so any tips on wording it so it won't look horrible would really help.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

What are you like?! I go away for a day and come back to find you almost have a new dog! 

You don't put your foot in it, but you are just straight with people rather than tiptoeing around being all fluffy. So just say something like you wanted to reiterate that your offer was serious about giving him a home, and the kids would be welcome to come and visit him.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dear........sir

Sorry to bother you, but i am the lady who returned your dog to you yesterday.

When i mentioned to you i would be happy to keep him i was being completely honest.

I still am more than willing to take him on here and your children are more than welcome to come and visit him when they wish (providing im in) of course.

I just wanted to leave this note to tell you should you want to rehome him I will take him here happily 

Thank you for your time 

.........



i dont know if thats too formal or what im rubbish at letter and note writing :lol2:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Don't bother with a note go knock on his door and reiterate your offer.: victory:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I found a stray dog once, saw it wondering outside where I was living at the time.

I went outside and called it, and realised it's quite scary when a fully grown, stray staffie charges at you. Luckily it was a nice dog and didn't maul me.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Why not get the new collar off eBay, nip up there and let them know again that you are very serious about your offer hun? Tell them about the loss of your dog and how you feel and leave a contact number with them. Meet the kids too if you can and let them know they can visit - good luck hun xx


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

He does look like a sweetie! No wonder you fell for him. You never know, fingers crossed!


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

This thread makes me feel a bit uncomfortable. I can understand you falling in love with the dog (he's a cracker). I feel sure that the situation isn't like this, but if he isn't neglected and the kids love him - well it just doesn't sit quite right. Fair enough to make the offer of a home but I wouldn't really push it any further than that. Imagine how you will feel everytime you see the kids looking daggers at you for taking their dog whenever you're out with him.

I rehomed a dog from a local family and I used to cringe whenever I was out with her and saw the family kids (although they were foul brats who had been horrible to the dog). Luckily they've moved now so I don't have them screaming Scoooooby!!! down the road and mobbing her everytime we go out - she isn't even called Scooby anymore. :whip:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Evie

That's the reason we haven't reiterated our offer (as yet). We most certainly don't want to puish anything, nor do we want them feeling judged. It is impossible to say he's not neglected though when he clearly is if he is "constantly escaping" and they haven't sorted it out. He is apparently out more than he is in, although the owner did seem like a better chap than his mate (who growled and shouted "Gerr 'ere you little F-er!!!" at him). There was a lot more to this story than I put in the initial post, mainly because there's not a lot I can do about it without setting the dog warden on him, and if the dog warden gets hold of this dog he is dead basically. I can only hope they will either sort things out or give us a ring. Can't help how I feel about him but you're right that I have to play it carefully. If he comes back here he won't be going back.

Take care

Kathy


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Hi Evie
> 
> if the dog warden gets hold of this dog he is dead basically.


 How so? If the dog warden gets hold of the dog, it'll be taken to the pound and the owner will have to fork out £75 to get it back, which no doubt he won't. You will of course already have told the warden that you would like to adopt the dog in the long term. So when the owner won't stump up the money, you get to adopt it from the pound.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Hi Evie
> 
> That's the reason we haven't reiterated our offer (as yet). We most certainly don't want to puish anything, nor do we want them feeling judged. It is impossible to say he's not neglected though when he clearly is if he is "constantly escaping" and they haven't sorted it out. He is apparently out more than he is in, although the owner did seem like a better chap than his mate (who growled and shouted "Gerr 'ere you little F-er!!!" at him). There was a lot more to this story than I put in the initial post, mainly because there's not a lot I can do about it without setting the dog warden on him, and if the dog warden gets hold of this dog he is dead basically. I can only hope they will either sort things out or give us a ring. Can't help how I feel about him but you're right that I have to play it carefully. If he comes back here he won't be going back.
> 
> ...


I had my eye on Evie from the first time I saw her - I knew she was something special. Poor dog was frequently swung around on the end of her lead by thos attrocious kids :whip:
We always made a fuss of her when we saw her and one day they asked if I knew anyone who would have her because she weed in the house all the time - snatched their grubby hands off :flrt::lol2:
From what you say, it's only a matter of time before you get your chance.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Fenwoman - you're right he'd get his 7 days but in the past they PTS a dog we offered to help, so I wouldn't put it past them. 

You are not going to believe who is sat on our sofa right now. Son found him laid trembling outside our gate as he got back from school. Seemed to have had a fright but has chilled now and isn't injured from what I've seen (he's bouncing around fine now). I walked him along home but noone is in, so have left a note to let them know where he is.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

He is now ours and is asleep at my feet. Just thinking of a name now! Thanks for all the support everyone.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

KathyM said:


> He is now ours and is asleep at my feet. Just thinking of a name now! Thanks for all the support everyone.


How did that come about??

YAY! :2thumb:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> He is now ours and is asleep at my feet. Just thinking of a name now! Thanks for all the support everyone.


Congratulations!! When I read your last post I wanted to tell you to ignore everything I said and go get him!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> He is now ours and is asleep at my feet. Just thinking of a name now! Thanks for all the support everyone.


 Wha??????
How, where, what, when?
C'mon................spill!!
Does he not have a name? I try hard not to change a dog's name when it arrives. I figure they have lost their home and family and changing their name must be like losing their identity. They know their name after all. Unless the dog has come from some really bad situation, in which case I change the name immediately. My 'Twinkle' was 'Tiny' when she was abused by her old lady owner with alzheimers. The name has really bad associations for her, so, she is now Twinkle. Bad stuff happened to Tiny, but Twinkle has a lovely life.:2thumb:
If he was happy in the last place why not keep the name?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

We left a note through their door and they rang saying they were going to ring last night and offer us him - the wife has allergies and didn't like him loose in the house. So he is here.  He doesn't know his name, so we can pick a new one and I'll get started with clicker training tomorrow. He's been very well behaved so far, which is of course shortlasting once they settle in mwahahaha. He loves his new toys too. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwww wow thats fantastic news 

ooooooooo what you gonna call him then ?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Torn really at the minute - we have a shortlist though and are just waiting to see what he likes best. :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

KathyM said:


> Torn really at the minute - we have a shortlist though and are just waiting to see what he likes best. :flrt:


awwwwwww im so chuffed for you i know you really had your heart set on him 

well they say hey the best things come to those who wait 

at least he will be happy and content with you :2thumb:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

KathyM said:


> We left a note through their door and they rang saying they were going to ring last night and offer us him - the wife has allergies and didn't like him loose in the house. So he is here.  He doesn't know his name, so we can pick a new one and I'll get started with clicker training tomorrow. He's been very well behaved so far, which is of course shortlasting once they settle in mwahahaha. He loves his new toys too. :flrt:


Aww new doggy 

Kathy if i were you id either get a letter signing the dog over to you which then makes it legally your dog or phone your dog wardens say you foudn the dog but you want to do a retained by finder however you then have to wait 21 days before the dog is then legally yours.

Havent had time to read the whole thread but i didnt read that its someone elses dog and that they dont want it but if for some reason they change there mind the dog is still legally classed as theirs.

Its just saver to take these precautions (sp?)

One last thing Congratz 

P.S Warning there may be spelling mistakes but im too tired to correct them or even read to see if there are any :lol2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent news! Poor thing not knowing his name! I'm sure you'll think of a good one for him though


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay  Can't wait to meet him - how old is he?


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been following the thread and I'm over the moon for you and your family :no1: More pics when he's settled in please : victory:

Jo


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks all of you. Good idea Mark I'll do that, although I think we're safe as they have dropped his crate and everything off for us and they're really not horrible people. 

Julie - he is under 18 months old, that's all I know. He is absolutely made for agility or something like that I think. Had him jumping hurdles at the park tonight lol (with Baz propping me up 'cos I'm not meant to be out). He is very well behaved so far. Toy oriented rather than food by the looks of it (which is a first here). Think you'll love him!

Going to have to sleep on the name thing. Drugs aren't helping me pick lol.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

He looks like a 'Norman' or 'Normie' to me. Or a 'Herbie'.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Fantastic news Kathy! Look forward to meeting him.


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

soooo pleased for you - and him! Good things come to those who wait


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Horatio said:


> Fantastic news Kathy! Look forward to meeting him.


 Oy!!!! What are you doing with a computer? Get back to eating the dandelions in your garden you naughty boy.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Well we made a shortlist that was more of a longlist and he is now Sidney. Will upload new pics when I've had a kip. xx


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Some pics from over the last 24 hours. Sidney has settled in well, discovered his bark and also declared war on squeaky toys ("Death to rubber pigs!!"). :lol2:









Worn out last night









Getting a stroke from one of the lads









Sitting with Baz









Sitting with Connie


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Excellent!!! :2thumb: He's gorgeous, he's a lot bigger than I thought from seeing the first pic!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

He's absolutely tiny lol - only slightly broader than a JRT and just as short. His bonce is bigger, that's the staffie in him.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> Excellent!!! :2thumb: He's gorgeous, he's a lot bigger than I thought from seeing the first pic!


I thought so too - he's a proper chunky monkey, and what a gorgeous face he has.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

ha ha ha I'm comparing him to Bean!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Well Sidney certainly looks at home, I take it he's settled in well :lol2:

Jo


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

He's nearly as big as Connie! But he looks very happy.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bless he looks so happy and content and great name too :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I used to have a sidney...he was known as 'sid the sod'....lol


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL Dawn, well this one's not living up to that name as yet. Give him time though! :lol2:

Kate - the picture is deceptive, he's absolutely teenie.


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Is he ok with the rats? JRT are ratters aren't they? Gorgeous face!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Just read the thread, so happy you managed to keep him, looks like he's really happy! Our JRT is the same with rubber toys, he gets spoiled with new ones every week when we go shopping and he sets to work digging his fangs into the squeaker and ends up breaking them within 5 minutes :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

He is fine with the rats  He only has one issue and that is the noise he makes when we go for a walk - he sounds like a stressed chimp, he chatters and yaps all the way out. I think it's frustration on his part, he's used to wandering wherever he wants and running and playing with whoever he wants. Any balls in the park or other dogs and he is nearly screaming to play with them. We'll definitely have to work on that - hoping redirection with the clicker and a toy (high reward) will help.


----------

